# water for the kitties...



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I leave a bowl of fresh water for smokey and his friends outside next to the cat house. I never see them drink the water. The level of the water stays the same . 

How come these kitties arent drinking the fresh water? In the winter tiime i even have a heated water bowl for them. 

i would think fresh water in a clean bowl is better then drinking from a pond with yucky stuff in it. 

any ideas?


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Cats get most of their moisture from their food. If they're not drinking much/at all, that's a good indication they're well fed. Are there many mice around your area?


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

i havent seen any mice. how do they get moisture from dry food?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

ThreeCatzGirl said:


> how do they get moisture from dry food?


They don't, that's why it's bad for them.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

They may be drinking from someone's birdbath, garden pond, or a creek or other source. The cats in our neighborhood use my bird bath.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

Also if they have access to air conditioning units, and the condensor coil leaks (water), they can get water from that source. And of course any poor drainage areas. Tainted water is a big reason cats get giardia.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Water is a big deal where I am. I cant always tell if its been used or just evaporated. We keep it out just incase.


----------



## sandyrivers (Apr 9, 2012)

*water*

Hi,

I take care of feral/stray cats in my alley, and for sure, water is vital to them!
(as well as shade)

Especially in the summer heat... leaving a bowl of water out there for them can pretty much save their life.

Sometimes the water bowl I give them is almost empty, and other times it's like the didn't touch it...

I just think that it's important to offer a watering station, if they drink from it, all the best, if not, well at least it's there if they need it!

sandyrivers


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah, what sandyrivers says. I tell the feral/stray cats, drink your water, it's good for you, I'm your mommy I know best.
They tell me what they think of that statement--usually not touched 10 hours later.
I do give them extra wet food during the hot summer months.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

I provide fresh water (heated in the Winter) for Midnight, the wild cat, and always wondered why he would drink from the sources I provide for other animals - in spite of how it is used and by what other creatures. Apparently, they don't pay any attention to EPA warnings!


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your comments.  i wish i would see someone drink from the water bowl. 

Stache(my cat)gets excited when i fill up the dog's water bowl and he drinks from that. he even jumps into the bath tub and drinks from the facelt. haha i give him a cup of water if i dont feel like turning on the tub for him.


----------

